# R5 overheating in still as well?



## monsieurgaudy (Jul 29, 2020)

Was looking for any info about that, but was not able to find. I'm mostly a still photographer, and can be working in tough weather condition (extremely hot sometimes) for 8 to 10 hours in a row. Can the R5 handle a full day of intense shooting still without overheating ? Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2020)

It overheats after long use at 8K in video. This is not really a issue for someone who knows what they are doing and understands that full frame 8K at all is amazing for a low cost camera. The camera is not going to overheat with stills or even 4K video. If you have a real need for long term 8K, and the $$ to buy a box of 512K cards, the cost of a second body is pocket change.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This is not really a issue for someone who knows what they are doing and understands that full frame 8K at all is amazing for a low cost camera.



Precisely this. Even this touted Sony substitute 12 MP wet firecracker doesn't do even one frame of 8K, much less twenty minutes.


----------



## monsieurgaudy (Jul 29, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It overheats after long use at 8K in video. This is not really a issue for someone who knows what they are doing and understands that full frame 8K at all is amazing for a low cost camera. The camera is not going to overheat with stills or even 4K video. If you have a real need for long term 8K, and the $$ to buy a box of 512K cards, the cost of a second body is pocket change.


I don't do video at all so if the issue is just about vide, then I'm fine.


----------



## Wikzo (Jul 29, 2020)

I guess nobody is completely sure yet. See this thread: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...ng-overheating-when-switching-to-video.38910/


----------



## adigoks (Jul 30, 2020)

Wikzo said:


> I guess nobody is completely sure yet. See this thread: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...ng-overheating-when-switching-to-video.38910/


what i got form his tweet is after hours of taking stills , the camera wont be able to record HQ video. also in another tweet he said that you can still record 4K standard without limitation after that. it just affected on that particular video mode & didnt give any affect in photo mode. 

so,... dont worry if you just exclusively taking still. it wont giving up on you.


----------

